# Abacus Milling



## KEPAC20133

It is going about translation into Czech.. It is term from CAD/CAM software, which is concentrated on milling, turning etc. technologies.
 Abacus - krycí deska, počítadlo make no sense with "milling" - frézování. Abacus you can meet here also in connection as "Threading Abacus" or "Grooving Abacus" or "drilling Abacus".I would be gratefull for any advice...


----------



## Emys

I look it up in Google and seems to me that Abacus is proper name of some company or machine.


----------



## KEPAC20133

Thanks, but it should be something as part of tool, or machine tool or machining process..I suppose it is result of strange translation from french language to english..and find solution directly and easy will be not possible(via google for example). I was only not shure if it is not some special english phrase, not much known, special. I am staying gratefull for any advice..


----------



## morior_invictus

Do you have a sample sentence, KEPAC? I think Emys is correct that it is just a name of a company and should be treated like that.

Also, *E*nglish (your arterial language, as you claim) is *always* capitalized, gratefu*l* is spelled with one "l" and there are other mistakes in your posts. Could you please use the proper spelling? It will help those who learn English. Thank you.


----------

